# IOM Ferry Snaefell



## Degzie (Sep 24, 2007)

Anyone know if the Snaefell has been sold??? I see that she has left Liverpool and is on route to GIBRALTAR ETA: 2011-07-02 08:00.
Thanks Degzie


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

My cousin told me she has gone to Greece and is on the way now via Gibraltar, Just spoken to my cousin and he says she is on charter not sold and is covering for Cyclades Express, ex Seacat Scotland which has been on fire


----------



## Degzie (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for that info Degzie


----------

